# New here



## Lost_identity (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi all! New to this forum. Trying to see where I may start and figure things out.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi, post your story and sure we shall help


----------



## Lost_identity (Jun 15, 2019)

I didn’t see this. I apologize. I made a new thread. I didn’t know if that was ok. Thank you


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Lost_identity said:


> I didn’t see this. I apologize. I made a new thread. I didn’t know if that was ok. Thank you


That's absolutely perfect.


----------

